# The Skeleton Factory, Ghent, Belgium, November 2019



## HughieD (Dec 19, 2019)

*1. The History*
The Skeleton Factory is the nickname given to this former printing factory in Ghent, Belgium. There’s not a huge amount of history about this place that I could find on the net. What I did find was that the printing factory opened in 1935 producing postcards of the Belgian coastline, taken by the pressman/photographer owner, along with photos of Belgium art. During WWII it was occupied by the Germans and the owner was only allowed to produce a very limited range of postcards, mainly ones of German soldiers on. The German’s apparently smashed up all the printing machines at the end of the war but despite this, they got back in business. The company owner switched business over to the printing of labels. On his death, his son took the factory over and focused on industrial printing. The factory was then taken over by American owners in 1948 who ran the factory for the next few decades. In the end, years of under-investment caught up with the factory and profits declined. The factory finally went bankrupt in 2004 with the loss of 46 jobs.

Since then it has been empty. However, in May 2017 a ‘secret show’ organized by street artist Klaas Van Der Linden was held inside the abandoned factory, and the artworks are still visible today, although the complex is set to be demolished soon to make way for a car park.

*2. The Explore*
First saw this place via a report from another forum earlier this year. Hence thought ‘d check the place out while I was in Ghent. Persuaded a couple of my buddies who I was in Ghent with to come along with me so was nice to have some company for this one. Hopped on a tram from the centre out to the suburbs where the factory was. Entry, like most in Belgium, was relatively easy. In terms of the factory itself, it was nothing special. It was really down to the graff. Really liked the extensive works by Klaas Van Der Linden, despite in places, some of them starting to decay. All in all, a nice relaxed mooch for an hour or so and some great street art.


*3. The Pictures*

Outside the factory is nothing special:


img4445 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4443 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The best bit is probably this chimney:


img4441 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4440 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And we’re in. First thing you come to is the boiler room:


Ghent Graff Factory 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And this bit of graff:


Ghent Graff Factory 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And this turtle:


Ghent Graff Factory 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ghent Graff Factory 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Then the many works by Van Der Linden:


Ghent Graff Factory 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ghent Graff Factory 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ghent Graff Factory 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr

In parts nature’s taking over:


Ghent Graff Factory 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ghent Graff Factory 09 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ghent Graff Factory 10 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ghent Graff Factory 11 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ghent Graff Factory 13 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ghent Graff Factory 14 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4425 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This is one of my faves, but it has started to weather:


img4420 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4417 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This one is also pretty cool:


img4411 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4404 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4403 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Perhaps the two most photographed pieces by all the urbex who have entered this abandoned factory are those painted by ROA depicting a skeleton of a beast and a caterpillar:


img4401 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4437 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Resto’s piece shows a crashed car and is titled “No Life Before Death”:


img4436 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4413 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4402 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Dec 19, 2019)

Lovely art, works well in that setting!


----------



## theartist (Dec 19, 2019)

absolutely brilliant artwork.


----------



## Toadious (Mar 2, 2020)

That's some great art someones done there. Your photos show it well, thank you. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------

